# Guide: DIY D.A. POLISHER GUARD



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi folks,

Since the Dual Action Polishers have the counter-weight guard, there is a chance that the metal could come in to contact with the vehicle body.

I had a wee brainwave, and came up with a solution.

If you don't have these already go to the local bike shop.

For 10p (£0.10) I bought:

2 x large zip ties (10p)
1 x old inner tube (Free)

Here is what you start with:










Take the inner tube and cut a small section, that is the correct length to match the circumference of the metal guard.

Then cut it in half, so it is the same height as your given guard.










Then take your zip ties, and tighten them up with the clamp/grip/block bit facing towards the cable end.

And, done...

All for 10 pence, and a lot safer than just tape or nothing at all.

The other option would be to glue the rubber on, but I think the ties will suffice.










Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

that looks well cool

wandering when some1 would think of something


well done


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice guide, Very good idea......


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Good Idea


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

nice but not sure why you need it. I dont find the metal guard comes anywhere near the body when i am polishing


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

When getting in about spoilers, air ducts etc on performance cars, you stand a high chance of contact.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Great good idea well done better to be safe than sorry..:speechles


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Great idea.:thumb:

This stuff might also be good for it. I've used it on the chain stays of my MTB.

http://buy.maplin.co.uk/Free_UK_Delivery/Self-Amalgamating_Tape_4099/Self-Amalgamating_Tape_4099.htm

Once left for a few hours the tape bonds to itself to form a shaped rubber moulding resistant to water and most solvents. It remains stable over a wide temperature range and degrades only very slowly (several years) in sunlight.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea, my friend has it on one of his bikes.

My idea was just a cheap fix 

There is an official PC Guard for £10 plus postage I think.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nice guide Mark :thumb::thumb: i'll bear that in mind when i get my G220.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what would be even better, is getting some self emalgemating (sp) electrical tape. its like a thick rubber stuff, awesome stuff, and would be perfect to go around that


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Someone has already suggested that, but this was just an idea for a budget fix mate. Ie. 10 pence.

I may change to the rubber as it would indeed be better, but then you can get a genuine PC guard for £10...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i have a roll of the tape somewhere. how about pm me your addy, and ill send you a meter of it. try it, if you dont like it, put your inner tube back on :lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> i have a roll of the tape somewhere. how about pm me your addy, and ill send you a meter of it. try it, if you dont like it, put your inner tube back on :lol:


Ian

Do you still have some you'd be willing to let me have? I'd like to try this but can't seem to buy less than 10m of it!?

Happy to pay for it + P&P.....

cheers

Adrian


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I had a stick-on rubber one I got as part of the One Grip kit. Worked well but mich more expensive - sadly my UDM died and i cant be swapped over, so I need a new solution...


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

where can you but a one grip from?


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Deano_2104 said:


> where can you but a one grip from?


i'd be interested to find one of these too :thumb:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Well Maplins are a touch on the pricey side there.....

Clicky


----------

